# The Local Taphouse Melbourne



## BrenosBrews (17/3/08)

Thought some of you guys might be intersted in this;

We have just launched The Local Taphouses Beer Bulletins which are sent by SMS to your mobile phone with our latest BEER news events, latest taps beers (as soon as theyre tapped) etc. All you need to receive these occasional bulletins is to text the word beer to 0447-LOCALS (0447 562 257). You can unsubscribe at any time and I welcome all ideas, comments and suggestions. 

Showcase taps coming up over the next few weeks include Jamiesons Son of a Beast dIPA, Little Brewing Companys Wicked Elf APA (winner Gold @ Sydney Show), Murrays Grand Cru and Colonials Porter and Klsch. 

We also are hosting regular Meet The Brewer nights with Redoaks David Hollyoak and (possibly) Richard Emerson (of Emersons) coming up in late March. 

Hope to see you soon.

Cheers!


----------



## ham2k (28/10/08)

Reading some of the threads on the ANHC it seems the taphouse in Melbourne is pretty impressive. I must admit seeing the range of different beers on tap it looks fantastic. 

For example, the St Kilda one says upcoming taps including Mountain Goat Dunkelweizen, Bright Brewery's Fruit Lambic (exclusive), The Decommissionator (Little Creatures), Red Hill's Bohemian Pilsner, Matilda Bay Fat Yak APA (launch Nov 14), Wicked Elf Wit, Flying Horse Dirty Angel Ale (during Aust.Golf Masters) and Murray's Pilsner.

saw this little tidbit on their blog:http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2008/10/were-looking-for-staff-for-our-sydney.html



> Located in eclectic East St Kilda (*and soon in Darlinghurst, Sydney*), The Local Taphouse is a friendly beer cafe passionately catering to Australia's growing taste for better beer with its 40 beer taps and SpecTAPular Beerfests. Regular nights include standup comedy, live music, short film night and trivia.



they say it should be open before Christmas. :beer: 

Does anyone know anymore on this?
Will it have a similarly excellent range of beers?


----------



## PostModern (28/10/08)

Pretty excited that they're coming to Olde Sydney Towne.


----------



## BrenosBrews (28/10/08)

I no longer work there (not enough brewing time was one of the main reasons I left) but I'm glad that a lot of people attending the ANHC managed to get in there as I truly believe it's one of, if not the best beer bar in Australia.

In regards to the Sydney venue they are indeed looking to be open by Christmas, just some council stuff to get processed before they can do some internal work. As for the beers, yes, you can indeed expect the same focus on top notch beer.
Not sure how many taps but I would assume there will be 20 different beers at least. 
More NSW micros than down here obviously but one future project is to set up an internal distribution system so that Victorian micros are available on tap in New South Wales and vice versa.

Also both venues will be serving a beer that will be brewed by Mountain Goat in conjunction with Ross Mitchell who won Champion Brewer.


----------



## Ross (28/10/08)

Come on guys....we desperately need something like this in Brisbane. Since the closing of the Brew House, Brizzy has become a craft brewing desert  


cheers Ross


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/10/08)

BrenosBrews said:


> I no longer work there (not enough brewing time was one of the main reasons I left) but I'm glad that a lot of people attending the ANHC managed to get in there as I truly believe it's one of, if not the best beer bar in Australia.




Yep will vouch The Taphouse St Kilda has some great beers on tap :chug: . I think where it marginally beats the Wheaty here in Adelaide is the amount that are on tap. Prices for "tap" beers (and there are 20 of them) are very reasonable. My favourite one on the night would have to be the Hargreaves Hill ESB :super: . At $5 a pot that price piss's on the the other megaswill that you can buy elsewhere. I will admit when our tram pulled up at stop 37 on Carlisle St the outside didn't look like much, quite unassuming. Once inside and upstairs, well that was something else. No loud doosh, doosh, doosh. Had a great meal and plenty of great beer. I would imagine though it could get a little cramped when the place does fire up.

Everyone, do yourself a favour and drop in. I will be next time I am in Melbourne.

Back Yard Brewer...


----------



## Barry (29/10/08)

If I remember correctly I was told on Tuesday night at the Local Taphouse that the Sydney one would be located at a ten minute walk from Central. (I think)


----------



## Doc (29/10/08)

Barry said:


> If I remember correctly I was told on Tuesday night at the Local Taphouse that the Sydney one would be located at a ten minute walk from Central. (I think)



Coming to Sydney and looking for staff.


> We're looking for EXPERIENCED staff for The Local Taphouse in Darlinghurst which we hope to open before Christmas.



Beers,
Doc


----------



## ham2k (2/11/08)

Murrays Icon IPA will be on tap at the Local Taphouse in Darlinghurst Sydney when they open!

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2008/...rrays-icon.html


----------



## wabster (2/11/08)

ham2k said:


> Murrays Icon IPA will be on tap at the Local Taphouse in Darlinghurst Sydney when they open!
> 
> http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2008/...rrays-icon.html



I nearly got to the Melbourne one while down for the ANHC, but got sidetracked and missed it. I'm looking forward to a similar venture being here in Sydney.

Does anyone have the exact address so I can put it into to Google Maps and be prepared for the opening? 

If I don't get to the Sydney one beforehand, I'm back in Melbourne for all of February, so won't miss it this time.

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## ham2k (17/11/08)

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2008/...ney-update.html



> Well, here are a few photos from The Local Taphouse in Darlinghurst which I took yesterday. It's a very busy time organising everything but, as you can see, things are coming along nicely albeit not as quickly as we would like (as we wait for various council approvals). I'd love to think we'll be open in time for Christmas but it's more likely that the ground and first floor will be open in Jan sometime.
> 
> Guy left The Leasing Centre yesterday and will now work full time across both Taphouses (yay).



includes photos - looks like it is going to be good. :beer:


----------



## Doc (17/1/09)

Noticed an update on their site. Here is the link
*
Friday, January 16, 2009
Sydney opening close*
I'm afraid to set an exact date but mid Feb (give or take) is shaping up as the opening of The Local Taphouse in Darlinghurst, Sydney.. The initial beers are selected and staff are being employed...

I can't wait. Bring it on.. and tell your Sydneysider friends. 

Doc


----------



## Snowdog (17/1/09)

Woo Hoo! Now if beer-desert Brisbane could get a Local Taphouse.....


----------



## .DJ. (28/1/09)

anyone got a defininitve opening on th Tap House in Sydney?


----------



## KingPython (28/1/09)

From what I understand it being held up because of planning permits, councils etc so mid-Feb is the go.


----------



## ham2k (15/2/09)

For the post on Friday the 13th, it says the Sydney 'Local Taphouse' will be open in 10 days meaning around the 23rd of February.

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2009/...ney-update.html


----------



## KingPython (19/2/09)

Anybody know the address?


----------



## pip__ (19/2/09)

It's on the left hand side of Flinders St, a couple of hundred yards off Oxford St. I walked past it on the way somewhere else before Christmas. Can't wait!


----------



## Doc (23/2/09)

ham2k said:


> For the post on Friday the 13th, it says the Sydney 'Local Taphouse' will be open in 10 days meaning around the 23rd of February.
> 
> http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/2009/...ney-update.html



New update here.



> *Sydney opening this week (finally!)*
> Pending final certification from every man and his dog, we expect to be open in Darlinghurst by the end of this week! For those interested, here is what the opening tap list will look like... As usual, there will be new beers coming on tap almost weekly. Hargreaves Hill ESB will feature as soon as next week..



Wooohooo.

Doc


----------



## .DJ. (23/2/09)

LAGERS
James Squire Pilsner (NSW)
Murrays Pilsner (NSW)
Trumer German Pilsner (Austria)
Hofbrau Munich Helles (Germany) 
Kostritzer Munich Dunkel (Germany)

ALES 
Coopers Sparkling Ale (SA)
Matilda Bay Fat Yak APA (VIC)
Wicked Elf APA (NSW)
Barons Black Wattle Ale (NSW)
5 Islands Spangled Wheat (NSW)
Wig & Pen Kamberra Klsch (ACT)
Mountain Goat Hightail English Pale Ale (VIC)
Feral Razorback Barley Wine (WA)
Little Creatures U.S Pale Ale (WA)
Leffe Blonde (Belgium)
James Squire Amber Ale (NSW)
Hoegaarden Wit (Belgium)
Franziskaner Hefeweizen (Germany)
Bridge Road Chevalier Saison (VIC)
Jamieson Beast IPA (VIC)
2 Brothers Growler Brown Ale (VIC)


----------



## PostModern (23/2/09)

Doc said:


> New update here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, and here's me with an AFM and a case of Whooping Cough. Damn! Damn!


----------



## bconnery (23/2/09)

Snowdog said:


> Woo Hoo! Now if beer-desert Brisbane could get a Local Taphouse.....



I was talking to the guy from the TapHouse at the ANHC gala dinner Snow and I'm afraid the answer is not for a few years, at the least. 
The general feeling was that as much as we'd love on Brisbane in general wasn't ready for one yet, especially as they generally prefer to not be right in the heart of the CBD.
I'm afraid the Platform Bar at Grand Central is going to be as good as we get for a little while...


----------



## HoppingMad (23/2/09)

Got down to the Melbourne taphouse last week and agree it is the ant's pants. Looked at the beer list and my head was spinning. Crazy obscure beers I normally hunt around town for all in one place. The beer garden upstairs is pretty sweet too.

I think I have found a new place to call home... :chug: Hope they're reading all the posts above and seriously consider one for up in Brissie - sounds like there's plenty of people hankering for it.

Hopper.


----------



## sirotilc (26/2/09)

.DJ. said:


> LAGERS
> James Squire Pilsner (NSW)
> Murrays Pilsner (NSW)
> Trumer German Pilsner (Austria)
> ...



Where to start? 

The Darlo Local is directly on my way home - they weren't open yesterday when I went past (~5:30pm) but I'll keep an eye out tonight.


----------



## WildebeestAttack (26/5/09)

I've just moved to Melbourne and live right around the corner from the Taphouse. What a stroke of luck. Amazing beer line up, good food, good times.

And Hargraves Hill ESB...my goodness. That is a cracker!


----------



## nonicman (24/10/09)

Hope this thread is not too old... was searching for a review of Chevalier Saison and only found this thread. Just enjoying a bottle of Chevalier Saison (Bridge Road Brewers, Victoria) picked up from 5th Element in South Bank Brisbane. They have an impressive beer list and a good selection of take away. Not to mention the bottle shop in Westend (Brisbane) where they have a great selection including Cantillon. Almost cried for joy seeing a range of Cantillon in Brisbane. Slowing working my way through the selections from both places. :chug: Both places stock a range of Rogue Brewery beers and many others, so not all is lost in Brisbane...

Not affiliated with either place.


----------



## Snowdog (3/1/10)

Spent a few days in Melbourne after Christmas, and have to say I enjoyed all three visits I made to The Local Taphouse. The wife & I stopped in the upstairs bar on Dec 29 for lunch and beers, and enjoyed it much. I think my wife posted a review on Urban Spoon from her iPhone as we enjoyed the great dessert!

The next day we were shopping in South Yarra and Prahran, and caught the tram to St Kilda for a beer (Feral Hop-Hog for me, Rogue St DryHopped Red for my sweet) before heading back to the hotel. Wife kind of got a bit dehydrated with the 38 sunny dry heat, but it was only 4PM and I had an all-day met-link ticket. So I caught the train to Balaclava and went and had a Sail & Anchor IPA, A Bridge Roads Galaxy IPA, and a Feral Razorback barleywine. I was happy! Was back by 7:30.

Took a few pix of the place, and of the outside as well. Didn't get to check out the lower part though. That will have to be next time.

Quite a nice bar The Local. Wishing we had one here in Brizzy. I know the Platform tries, but I would like to see some Mt Tamborine Bitter, Sunny Coast Dunkel, Stone Beer, and Brisbane Brewing beers in tap regular. Its one reason I miss ye olde Brewhouse... you knew they always had good local brew.

I'm digressing.... Back to my visit at the Local ... the Boatrocker Alpha Queen and Mountain Goat Hightail were great too. I've had Hightail in bottles as I find them at Cellerbrations on Campbell St at times, but its much better on tap.


----------

